# Internet not working in Fedora 12



## Cool G5 (Dec 15, 2009)

I have installed Fedora 12 on my computer. Earlier I had tried Arch Linux & Linux Mint 7 on the same but on all the three OS's I was unable to get net working. I connect to the net via DSL modem(MTNL BB) & connect it to the PC via ethernet port. Though Fedora 12 shows that the network is connected but I'm unable to browse or chat.

Here is a screensnap of network information;

*img683.imageshack.us/img683/7885/networkinformation.jpg

Pinging google.com returns with an unknown host error while pinging 192.168.1.1 yeilds no results. The cursor gives busy status & upon manually cancelling the ping, I get 100% packet loss.

I connect the same modem via USB to my laptop but the internet works fine there.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 15, 2009)

/sbin/ifconfig will give you a better info to see if you have connected to the Net. If yes it would show ppp0 apart from eth0 and lo.

Looking at your image, i dont think you are connected to the Internet.


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 15, 2009)

Although I discourage distro hopping rather than solving a problem I think I've noticed the following. 

1. You have tried three distros and all three failed to get you connected to the Internet.
2. I'm assuming you are using the eth0 port and not the USB one.
3. Since you installed three distros and all three aren't working is it possible that you have a piece of faulty hardware or not recognizable one, you are entering incorrect network settings and hence botching the configuration part and last but not least the IP of your router is not 192.168.1.1 but something like 192.168.0.1 or whatever. 

Ways I would troubleshoot the above. 
I'd personally just try Windows if I have it in a dual boot config. If not an option then try a Live CD/DVD and see if it works. Check for cable faults or router faults. Post a screen cap of your router page I'm betting its probably set to something incorrectly.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 15, 2009)

I learnt configuring Network with Gnome's NetworkManager aka nm-applet on the System Tray today 
So here is my settings since you use GNOME, its hassle free.

1:Check this file  */etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf * and change this 

```
[ifupdown]
managed=[B]true[/B]
```

Now just setup yout ethernel and ADSL connection with nm-applet.

@OFF Topic: I told you to come on irc as I know exectly whats your problem is as I have gone thorough the same. One thing you MUST keep in mind. Almost all netwroking is quite common in all distros since they end up using the same prigram or packages. So with a few here and there ,the setup is the same. 
QUIT DISTRO HOPPING! YOU COWARD


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 15, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> /sbin/ifconfig will give you a better info to see if you have connected to the Net. If yes it would show ppp0 apart from eth0 and lo.
> 
> Looking at your image, i dont think you are connected to the Internet.



Here is what I get;


```
[Gaurav@localhost ~]$ /sbin/ifconfig
  eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:17:D3:28:71
            inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
            inet6 addr: fe80::216:17ff:fed3:2871/64 Scope:Link
            UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
            RX packets:14 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
            TX packets:26 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
            collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
            RX bytes:1700 (1.6 KiB)  TX bytes:5523 (5.3 KiB)
            Interrupt:23 Base address:0x6000
   
  lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
            inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
            inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
            UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
            RX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
            TX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
            collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
            RX bytes:800 (800.0 b)  TX bytes:800 (800.0 b)
```

Here is the router interface page,

*img192.imageshack.us/img192/2598/routerinterfacepage.th.jpg

Here is the main page of the router,

*img187.imageshack.us/img187/3117/routerpage2.th.jpg


BTW I had come on IRC a few days ago but didn't see you there. What is your nick there?

And regarding distro hopping, I'm definitely not into it. You do not know the magnitude of the problem I'm going through.
Check the following threads, to know why I'm hopping.

*www.chip.in/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=51973

*www.chip.in/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=52192

*www.chip.in/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=53057

Read the above leisurely.

I haven't got consistent help from anywhere for my problems & it has lead me to find solutions on my own. Furthermore due to the age the components of my PC are slowly going kaput & I'm not in a position to get a new one now. First my two optical drives died leaving me with no ROM to install anything, then a ram chip died, then my graphic card which had to be replaced which took almost 2 months. Next was my 640GB HDD which developed bad sectors. Now too my computer starts only if I keep the cabinet open. Yes that's right. Weird but that's the only way or else the monitor goes in standby mode. Keeping all the trouble of real life apart which is not going good I'm running out of patience now.


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 16, 2009)

Do you have another laptop or something that can be used to check if you can get to the Internet at all. 



> Pinging google.com returns with an unknown host error while pinging 192.168.1.1 yeilds no results. The cursor gives busy status & upon manually canceling the ping, I get 100% packet loss.


Question: What network card you have and do you have a spare network cable? Also I'd check with Rahim cause he seems to know the answer . Just get in touch with him and see if it solves the issue if it doesn't, we can work from the bottom up here. 

Cheers.

PS : By the way some routers are known to not work with IPv6 . I recall having a problem at one of my friends houses with a weird router. After blacklisting the module and anything related to it it started working. This might be worth checking out too.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't think its blacklisted one coz it did work under Ubuntu 9.10 & that too via USB without any fuss. I simply connected via USB & it worked. But the problem is now I'm unable to install Karmic Koala.

I'm using onboard lan on MSI PM8M-V motherboard. I think its rhine network adapter.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 16, 2009)

1)try resetting modem

2)use ppoe if available instead of dhcp by proper router config and a new dsl in n/w manager with ur details

3)try changing lan address


----------



## Rahim (Dec 18, 2009)

/me offers a hanky to Gaurav to wipe his sweat off 

Since you can access the router page through the web browser and looking at your snap in the Post#1 it is quite clear that your ethernet is configured properly.

I just read your card worked with Ubuntu as you plugged-in and so you started browsing without dialing? If yes, then your router is set as 'Always On' Mode (PPPoE). 
Try Bridge-Mode.

Have you tried to set a dialer?

Have you tried Post#4 solution YET?
How do you connect to the net anyway? Dialing or just start browsing?
I am asking so many questions because your comments are too vague. You should have asked LFC_Fan and ico666 on the irc and maybe join #fedora or #archlinux on freenode.net


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 18, 2009)

@Rahim - I'm on KDE. WIll the #4 apply?

I start browsing directly after switching on the router. I don't have much idea about networking, it is always a bouncer for me. So please bear with me.


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2009)

Try turning off ipv6.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 18, 2009)

kanjar said:


> Try turning off ipv6.



How can I do that?
I tried via creating an ipv6_disable.conf in /etc/modprobe.d & then issuing "depmod -a". Is this the right way?


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2009)

^^
*www.g-loaded.eu/2008/05/12/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-fedora-and-centos/


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the link.
Completely disabled ipv6 but still no use.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 19, 2009)

I have been getting the following SELinux alert everytime I connect to the internet. Till now I have got it 36 times. Does it has anything to do with the net not working?


```
Summary:
   
  SELinux is preventing /usr/sbin/sendmail.sendmail "module_request" access.
   
  Detailed Description:
   
  SELinux denied access requested by sendmail. It is not expected that this access
  is required by sendmail and this access may signal an intrusion attempt. It is
  also possible that the specific version or configuration of the application is
  causing it to require additional access.
   
  Allowing Access:
   
  You can generate a local policy module to allow this access - see FAQ
  (*fedora.redhat.com/docs/selinux-faq-fc5/#id2961385) Please file a bug
  report.
   
  Additional Information:
   
  Source Context                system_u:system_r:sendmail_t:s0
  Target Context                system_u:system_r:kernel_t:s0
  Target Objects                None [ system ]
  Source                        sendmail
  Source Path                   /usr/sbin/sendmail.sendmail
  Port                          <Unknown>
  Host                          localhost.localdomain
  Source RPM Packages           sendmail-8.14.3-8.fc12
  Target RPM Packages           
  Policy RPM                    selinux-policy-3.6.32-41.fc12
  Selinux Enabled               True
  Policy Type                   targeted
  MLS Enabled                   True
  Enforcing Mode                Enforcing
  Plugin Name                   catchall
  Host Name                     localhost.localdomain
  Platform                      Linux localhost.localdomain 2.6.31.5-127.fc12.i686
                                #1 SMP Sat Nov 7 21:41:45 EST 2009 i686 i686
  Alert Count                   36
  First Seen                    Wed 16 Dec 2009 12:49:12 PM IST
  Last Seen                     Sat 19 Dec 2009 08:16:03 PM IST
  Local ID                      cfa7e495-b35d-4557-acf5-729ceb6f3a71
  Line Numbers                  
   
  Raw Audit Messages            
   
  node=localhost.localdomain type=AVC msg=audit(1261233963.163:27): avc:  denied  { module_request } for  pid=1182 comm="sendmail" scontext=system_u:system_r:sendmail_t:s0 tcontext=system_u:system_r:kernel_t:s0 tclass=system
   
  node=localhost.localdomain type=SYSCALL msg=audit(1261233963.163:27): arch=40000003 syscall=102 success=no exit=-97 a0=1 a1=bfeafd00 a2=3d2e08 a3=4469c0 items=0 ppid=1 pid=1182 auid=4294967295 uid=0 gid=0 euid=0 suid=0 fsuid=0 egid=487 sgid=487 fsgid=487 tty=(none) ses=4294967295 comm="sendmail" exe="/usr/sbin/sendmail.sendmail" subj=system_u:system_r:sendmail_t:s0 key=(null)
```


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 20, 2009)

Gaurav,

I saw your same post in the fedorforums.

Anyway, try these solutions at fedorasolved.org . They almost cover all the major problems. Identify yours and find a work around.

*fedorasolved.org/network-solutions/

to disable IP v6:

*fedorasolved.org/network-solutions/disable-ipv6

to configure a network with fedora:

*fedorasolved.org/Members/MrHappy/system-config-network

This should pretty much solve your problem.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 20, 2009)

trythis 

goto termninal/bash

su
[password]
pppoeconf

===TYPE NECESSARY DETAILS IN STEPS IN PPPOECONF

#to turn on net
pon dsl-provider


#to turn off
poff dsl-provider


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 22, 2009)

As far as I can see, ur modem is ur dialer, u r connecting with the static IP scheme. No problem should occur by this procedure as I've used countless flavors of linux and in all of them my connectivity scheme was same and I never faced problem with anyone.
The modem u have, does it have 1 RJ45 port or 4? If latter's the case then did swapped ports recently? U also haven't declared DNS addresses in ur modem so change the DNS address field in the Fedora config.. Either leave it blank or give valid DNS resolver address like Google's or BSNL's.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 22, 2009)

My PC has conked off suddenly & so can't troubleshoot now. The monitor simply refuses to come out of standby mode. Anyway now I would have to fix it before I can follow your responses. Hoping to get it working 

@plasma_snake - My router has 4 RJ45 ports & yes I tried swapping via various ports but didn't help.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm not asking u to switch backports of modem. I recently messed with the QoS settings of my BSNL WiFi modem so had to revert settings back to default. There I noticed that my laptop connected to the 4th port of the modem, was able to ping modem but rest evry other machine was "Destination host unreachable" After Port Mapping the ports from inside the router's interface. everything started working fine.
Right now get ur PC fixed, verify that your PPPoE link is Up, from inside the modem and this is a n00b case but it almost baffles sometimes most of us., see what is the actual active connection in Fedora. I mean there is Auto Eth0 and the one defined by u. I furs is the only one then u can rule out this possibility else see what is the default connection Fedora is referring to.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 24, 2009)

I tried via another cable & now the internet is working fine via ethernet. Though I'm in Fedora 11.


----------



## hellknight (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry for replying very late.. but I saw in your screenshot the lack of DNS server's true address.. I'm also using BSNL's broadband in Fedora 12.. its working fine.. Just follow these steps.. I'm sure they will work :-

*Step-1* - Right click on the network manager icon and click on edit connections
*Step-2* - Then, edit your connection (eth0 to be precise)and manually enter these terms :-

*IP - 192.168.1.2
Subnet - 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway - 192.168.1.1
Primary DNS Server:  	218.248.255.194
Secondary DNS Server: 218.248.255.162*

It may ask for your root password.. 
Then restart the interface or the computer and post what you experience.

---------- Post added at 03:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 AM ----------

I'm 100% sure that the DNS address (192.168.1.1) which I see in your screenshot is the primary culprit of your problem.. Just replace either with these ones that I gave you.. or the one in your screenshot..


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the help hellknight but my problem is already solved. 
The culprit was a faulty ethernet cable.


----------



## hellknight (Jan 4, 2010)

You reverted back to Fedora 11.. why.. just get your hands on Fedora 12 man.. its damn awesome.. optimized for i686 and Delta RPMs and RPM Fusion are enabled by default..


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 4, 2010)

I had to install Fedora 11 back then coz I didn't had a copy of Fedora 12. Now I'm running Fedora 12.


----------

